# Sybilla Pretiosa mating



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2008)

Sybilla Pretiosa mating

Can't be happier than witness this after months hardworking !


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, thats an amazing looking species.

Matt


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantastic looking species :wub: 

Any chance of a few nymphs coming to the sunny UK


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen, will manage to share when the ooth available. I think many people have this species, but again,they are very pretty indeed .


----------



## Gurd (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats Luke


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

u did good,well done.


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 28, 2008)

You have Sybilla petriosa? Well why didn't you say so?


----------



## Mantida (Mar 29, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> You have Sybilla petriosa? Well why didn't you say so?


Luke seems to have many surprise species, I forgot he had the "Black-arm boxers" as well, and he recently obtained Popa. What other surprises do you have in store Luke?


----------

